# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Making Liquid Limestone

## Teutonic

Anybody know how to make your own DIY liquid or poured limestone?   Have found some overseas sites giving info on LimeCrete but they refer to specific lime and cement products that I have not heard of before in Australia.  Have also looked at a previous posting on this forum (2004) but no answer was arrived at. Maybe more luck this time round.  Regards

----------


## Brickie

> but they refer to specific lime and cement products that I have not heard of before in Australia.

  Lime is lime and cement is cement in any country.

----------


## memphis

use creme cement + crushed limestone, i believe it also has a % of yellow sand in it but im not sure what percentage, I did a small path here using crushed limestone and just brickies lite cement, seemed not too bad, not far from the real stuff i have done. 
why do you want to make your own? are you planning on doing a fair amount? you can order it from most concrete suppliers (BGC, Readymix) for around the same cost or lower as regular concrete in WA.

----------


## autogenous

Its cheaper to buy it. You also end up with colour continuity 
You may end up with dry joints if you mix it by hand 
They also add additives which enhance the strength

----------

